# Fahrrad-Galerie Bad Honnef



## Lampo (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was mit der Fahrrad-Galerie. Salvatore Gambino, los ist. Mails und Telefon werden nicht mehr beantwortet. 

Weiss jemand mehr?
Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Waschbaer (17. Februar 2006)

-----------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Februar 2006)

An der Tür hängt derzeit ein Schild:
_"Bis auf weiteres geschlossen. So wie es aussieht, steht hier bald ein Räumungsverkauf an"_

Ich vermute an der Stelle mal, dass die Galerie insolvent ist. Schade! Im Siebengebirge war es irgendwie der einzig ordentliche Bike-Shop (zumindest, den ich kenne) und der Salvatore war auch imemr nett und hat ordentlich beraten (mir war es gewisse Mehrpreise dann immer schon mal wert). Auch wartete ich noch auf eine bestellte Sattelstütze und weiss nicht, ob ich noch ne realistische Chance habe, dass ich die doch noch bekomme. Muss mir jetzt wohl was neues suchen ...


----------



## D.S.G (18. Februar 2006)

hmm schade, ich wollt da eigentlich auch nochmal einkaufen gehn


----------



## Lampo (19. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Infos. Nun habe ich eine Betätigung für meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen. 

Meine bestellten und per Vorauskasse bereits bezahlten Tune Laufräder kann ich wohl vergessen. Einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür, dass man bei der Wahl eines Internetanbieters sehr vorsichtig sein muss.

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Lampo


----------



## D.S.G (19. Februar 2006)

ich kenn zwar den besitzer nicht, aber evt gibt er dir ja noch das geld zurück


----------



## Santa Cruiser (19. Februar 2006)

Lampo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Infos. Nun habe ich eine Betätigung für meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen.
> 
> Meine bestellten und per Vorauskasse bereits bezahlten Tune Laufräder kann ich wohl vergessen. Einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür, dass man bei der Wahl eines Internetanbieters sehr vorsichtig sein muss.
> 
> ...



Insolvenzeröffnungsverfahren am 15.02.06 angeordnet, Amtsgericht Bonn, Aktenzeichen 95 IN 17/06

Kontaktier mal den vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter: Rechtsanwalt Dr. Andreas Schulte-Beckhausen, Oxfordstr. 2, 53111 Bonn

Viel Glück!


----------



## Heinz Herbert (22. Februar 2006)

Schade, wirklich schade. 
Habe im Laufe der letzten Jahre viele Räder dort gekauft und konnte mich über den Service eigentlich nie beschweren.
Besonders bei meinem DH-Bike sind Herrn Gambino und mir graue Haare gewachsen (Kettenführung),- bis es dann quasi perfekt lief. Beratung war stets ehrlich.
Denke, dass der Umzug in diesen entlegenen Winkel in Bad Honnef möglicherweise nicht die beste Entscheidung war.
Na mal sehen was noch passiert. Komme vermutlich nicht umher, einen neuen Stammhändler zu suchen, leider war die Fahrrad Galerie wirklich eine Ausnahme in dieser Gegend, was das Angebot an Mountainbikes u. Zubehör angeht.
Beste Grüsse

Heinz Herbert


----------



## heuschreck (10. März 2006)

So ein Sch....., habe dort immer eine gute Werkstatt gefunden. War im Raum Siebengebirge wirklich gut. Kennt jemand eine vergleichbare gute Werkstatt in der Umgebung?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. März 2006)

Schade um den Laden, hab auch nur gutes drüber gehört. Wollte immer mal hin.
Hat schon jemand was gehört wann der Räumungsverkauf startet? Oder war der vielleicht schon?

MfG Stoppelhüpfer


----------



## talybont (12. März 2006)

heuschreck schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Sch....., habe dort immer eine gute Werkstatt gefunden. War im Raum Siebengebirge wirklich gut. Kennt jemand eine vergleichbare gute Werkstatt in der Umgebung?


Radsport Borens Bad Honnef-Rottbitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuschreck (12. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Borens Bad Honnef-Rottbitze



Hast du eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Geschäft gemacht? Was für MTB´s vertreibt der denn? Außer " Storck ".


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Borens Bad Honnef-Rottbitze



Die Galerie war halt eben auch local und hatte zudem recht gute Preise. Die Beratung war immer gut und die Auswahl der Sachen war auch ziemlich in Ordnung. Leider waren zuletzt die Lieferzeiten bei bestellten Sachen nicht mehr so klasse (teilweise n Monat). Ich kann mir nun leider aber auch denken warum...

An Auswahl hat der ausser Storck dann noch Müsing und derzeit Corratec, nachdem er im vergangenen Jahr Specialized hatte. Ich werde dann wohl als Alternative nach Siegburg, Bonn oder eben nach Ahrweiler (Basislager).


----------



## talybont (14. März 2006)

Hi,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellem, dass man mit Jürgen Borens nicht klar kommen kann!
Meine Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv. Habe drei Räder von ihm, zwei Storck und ein Stevens. Service gut, alles sehr kurzfristig machbar und immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben.
Was er zurzeit verkauft, weiss ich leider nicht, da ich seit gut 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr in der Nähe wohne. Zurzeit arbeite und wohne ich in Mannheim.
Generell kann Dir Jürgen alles besorgen (z.B. Nicolai, Trek, Scott, Storck, Specialized,...). Ich will aber auch nicht verschweigen, dass er selbst eher ein Freund der Dackelschneider ist. Aber Jens hat dafür mehr für die Stollenfraktion übrig.
Preise? Ich würde mal sagen, normal und nicht teuerer als woanders. Gut, Leute die Ihn kennen bekommen günstigere Konditionen. Dafür muss man halt am Anfang etwas für das Verhältnis tun. Ist halt wie im Leben.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Splash (14. März 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellem, dass man mit Jürgen Borens nicht klar kommen kann!
> ...
> Service gut, alles sehr kurzfristig machbar und immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben.
> ...



Nunja ... letztes Jahr brauchte ich recht kurzfristig ne Kurbel. Ich wollte dann die XT Hollowtecht II haben. Daraufhin hatte er halt gerade ne LX da und bot mir die auch an. Als der nächste Kunde rein kam, bediente er auf einmal erst mal den und lies mich da so stehen. Service ist das nicht. Anschliessend machte der mir dann n Preis für die Kurbel, der knappe 40-50% über dem lag, was u.a. die Galerie so haben wollten. Er meinte aber, ich kann dann bei H&S kaufen und zum Einbau kommen - das würde dann ne Stunde kosten. Ich hab dann für 10 das Werkzeug dazu gekauft und das dann selber gemacht.

Der Bruch kam aber, als ein paar Schuhe von mir reklamiert wurden. Ist an sich nix schlimmes, wenn nach 10x tragen dann die Halteschlaufe für den Klettverschluss reisst. Ich hab dann mit ihm abgesprochen, dass ich die dann Montags bringe, da ich am Wochenende fahren wollte und mir ein Provisorium mit Kabelbinder gemacht habe. Die Schuhe sollten dann Dienstags abgeholt werden. Nunja - am Wochenende lagen die dann immer noch genau so leicht angeschmutzt an der gleichen Stelle auf dem Tresen. Ich mag es halt nicht, wenn ich belogen werde. Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber das macht mich fuchsig. Ich hab dann so lange genervt, bis ich mir für die Kohle was anderes aussuchen durfte, da ich 2 Wochen später dann andere Schuhe wo anders gekauft hatte. Ursprünglich sollte in der gleichen Woche ne Rückinfo kommen, was gemacht wird und wann die zurück sein sollten, bzw ob ein Austausch statt findet. Für mich war das dann genug Verarsche am Kunden - so was erleb ich nicht mal bei H&S.

Das mit dem Vorziehen anderer Kunden hab ich beim Borens selber mehrfach erlebt. Der andere (Jens?) war bisher immer super freundlich und kompetent. Beim Borens selber kam ich mir als Kunde halt mehrfach verarscht vor und dann bring ich mein Geld lieber wo anders hin. Und wenn ich mit nem Rad ankomme, was ich nicht bei ihm gekauft habe und dann als Kunde zweiter Klasse behandelt werde, dann erst Recht. Mein Nicolai hab ich dann lieber in Ahrweiler im Basislager gekauft, wo ich superfreundlich beraten und bedient wurde (Danke @Alex). Wegen anderen Sachen war ich dann lieber in der Galerie in Honnef. 

Aber back 2 topic ... weiss jemand schon näheres über die Galerie?


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Nicolai hab ich dann lieber in Ahrweiler im Basislager gekauft, wo ich superfreundlich beraten und bedient wurde (Danke @Alex). ...


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen, habe mein CP ebenfalls vom "Basislager". Funktionierende Werkstatt mit mehreren (!) Mechanikern, faire Beratung (auch hinsichtlich der Nachteile der eigenen Ware). Scheint sich herumgesprochen zu haben, denn an manchen Tagen geht es dort zu wie in einem Wespennest. 
Neben CP, Nicolai führt man auch noch Stevens und 08/15-Geraffel. Am 18. März ist dort übrigens ein "Fahrrad-Flohmarkt". Neben den Bikes gibt es noch ein großes Angebot an Outdoor-Artikeln. Derzeit große Bautätigkeit, bin mal gespannt, was man da vorhat....


----------



## Heinz Herbert (20. März 2006)

Tach zusammen!
Wie gesagt um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, wie ist der neueste Stand über die Fahrrad Galerie?
Was das laufende Insolvenzverfahren angeht, weiß ich auch nichts Neues. Das letzte was ich hörte, waren Spekulationen, wonach der Umzug der Galerie von Dollendorf nach Bad Honnef an einem günstigen Angebot, betreffs des Ladenlokals, der Stadt Bad Honnef gelegen habe. Danach soll es sich um eine, sagen wir mal "strategisch günstige" Position des Geschäftes gehandelt haben. Begründet mit der Logik, es läge dicht am städtischen Freibad und Leute die auf Ihrem Weg zum Schwimmen sind oder von dort kommen, würden auch Fahrräder brauchen. Ob das alles so stimmt, sei dahin gestellt.
In meinen Augen hinkt diese Logik schwer.
Zudem war die direkte Zufahrt von der Abfahrt Bad Honnef durch eine langwieriege Baustelle unmöglich, den Umweg über Rheinbreitbach haben vielleicht nicht so viele Kunden auf sich genommen. Zudem so habe ich gehört, war das Schwimmbad letzten Sommer geschlossen, was, wenn es stimmt sicherlich nicht mehr Leute in diese Ecke der Stadt geführt hat.
Wenn jemand mehr Informationen hat schreibe er halt.
Ich finde es immer noch Schade um die Galerie.
Mit besten Grüßen

Heinz Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (30. März 2006)

http://www.fahrrad-galerie.com/

Wasn das? Hat Fa. Borens jetzt den Räumungsverkauf der Galerie übernommen?


----------



## talybont (30. März 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fahrrad-galerie.com/
> 
> Wasn das? Hat Fa. Borens jetzt den Räumungsverkauf der Galerie übernommen?


kann ihn am we mal fragen. Die zwei kannten sich ja schliesslich!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Splash (30. März 2006)

Interessant wäre auch, was Salvatore denn jetzt bzw in Zukunft machen wird. Ansonsten erschreckt es mich ja doch ein wenig, aber wenn der Salvatore beim Borens anfängt und auch dessen Preise da Einzug halten, würde ich dem noch mal ne Chance geben ...


----------



## Santa Cruiser (30. März 2006)

Heinz Herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> Wie gesagt um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, wie ist der neueste Stand über die Fahrrad Galerie?
> Was das laufende Insolvenzverfahren angeht, weiß ich auch nichts Neues.


Das Insolvenzverfahren wurde am 21. März eröffnet.


----------



## tommi101 (31. März 2006)

Moin..
Habe gestern mit einem der Mitarbeiter von Fa. Borens telefoniert und der sagte mir, dass lediglich das "Onlineshopgerüst" übernommen wurde. Meine Ausstände von Gambino`s Fahrrad-Galerie wollten sie jedenfalls nicht übernehmen..  Würde gern mit Leuten Kontakt aufnehmen die auch betroffen sind.. oder wenn jemand was neues weiss...bitte melden!
Gruß tommi


----------



## Lusche (13. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen, hatte noch am 04.02. zu Reklamation ein paar Radschuhe an die Fahrradgalerie geschickt. Und natürlich keine Antwort mehr bekommen. Die kann ich dann wohl abschreiben... Werde mal den Insolvenzverwalter kontaktieren.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blitzfitz (24. April 2006)

Nix mit Räumungsverkauf. Geht offenbar alles zum Borens. Das Schild im Laden weist den Galeriekunden schon den Weg nach Rottbitze.


----------



## sven1991 (24. April 2006)

hi geht mal auf diese homepage und schreibt ins gästebuch oder macht ein fach was ihr wolt www.freerid.2page.de
gruß


----------



## Red Devil (15. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute,

hab eben im General-Anzeiger-Bonn eine Anzeige gelesen.

Insolvenz Warenverkauf
Total Räumung vom 17.- 22.Juli
Fahrrad Galerie
Lohfelder Str. 14
53604 Bad Honnef

Also wird jetzt doch alles aus dem Ladenlokal verkauft.
Mal sehen ob sich das für das eine oder andere Schnäppchen lohnt!?

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## Lipoly (15. Juli 2006)

ich bin dabei vieleicht gibs ja billig nen LRS Fuly frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Info - da fahr ich doch glatt mal vorbei. Bei meinem Glück ist dann aber alles gute schon weg oder so :/

Allerdings hab ich von den Bikes auch diverse beim Borens im Schaufenster gesehen. Könnte also sein, dass nur noch Ladenhüterkram da sein wird ...

EDIT: Wenn jemand was über die Önnungszeiten weiss, dann kurz hier posten bitte


----------



## Red Devil (16. Juli 2006)

Hey Splash


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info - da fahr ich doch glatt mal vorbei. Bei meinem Glück ist dann aber alles gute schon weg oder so :/
> Allerdings hab ich von den Bikes auch diverse beim Borens im Schaufenster gesehen. Könnte also sein, dass nur noch Ladenhüterkram da sein wird ...


Na hoffentlich nicht, aber ist schon gut möglich.  da ich am Abend von einem Nachbar noch erfahren habe das es Samstag sprich gestern schon los ging. 


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Wenn jemand was über die Önnungszeiten weiss, dann kurz hier posten bitte


Na klar die Öffnungszeiten die hab ich ganz vergessen
Mo- Fr: 10.00- 19.30
Sa: 9.30- 13.00

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## heuschreck (16. Juli 2006)

Heute, am Sonntag war von 13 bis 18 Uhr Verkauf für angeschriebene Kunden, mein Gott war da was los. Ich denke es wird ab morgen nur noch diverses Zubehör zu kaufen sein. Ich selber hab auch so manches Schnäppchen ergattert. Ich glaube die Räder sind fast alle weg, ab morgen gibts nur noch Dinge die man eh schon hat .Vielleicht noch ein paar Felgen, die hängen ja oben und sind nicht so beachtet worden.

gruß heuschreck


----------



## Splash (16. Juli 2006)

Wir sind heute auf ner Tour dran vorbei gekommen und haben dann mal n Blick rein werfen dürfen (zum Glück konnte mich Salvatore als Kunden identifizieren). Auf nicht reduzierte Waren gibt es 30% Rabatt, aber die Sachen, die mich da so primär interressiert haben, waren nicht da. Evtl schau ich morgen noch mal wegen Kleinzubehör rein, aber grössere Sachen sind schon alle weg und zB Schuhe sind anders rabattiert. Schade ...


----------



## sessionrider (18. Juli 2006)

War letztens beim Borens und siehe da der Salvadore schraubt dort in der Werkstatt ... hab auch noch einen Gutschein über 30 aus der Fahrradgalerie aber bei einer Insolvenz kann man das bekanntlich abschreiben.


----------



## Splash (18. Juli 2006)

sessionrider schrieb:
			
		

> War letztens beim Borens und siehe da der Salvadore schraubt dort in der Werkstatt ... hab auch noch einen Gutschein über 30 aus der Fahrradgalerie aber bei einer Insolvenz kann man das bekanntlich abschreiben.



Fest? Mir hat er gestern noch erzählt, dass der Borens nur seinen Online-Shop übernommen habe und er selber jetzt wohl sein Wissen verkaufen würde. Hmm .. sehr komisch ...


----------



## Red Devil (18. Juli 2006)

War gestern dann auch mal in der Fahrrad Galerie, puh war das voll da.

Wenn alle die jetzt da waren vorher auch mal gekommen wären, hätten wir die Fahrrad Galerie wohl noch. 

Na ja, war aber echt ziemlich leer gefegt, eigentlich war nur noch Kleinkram zuhaben Schade


> Fest? Mir hat er gestern noch erzählt, dass der Borens nur seinen Online-Shop übernommen habe und er selber jetzt wohl sein Wissen verkaufen würde. Hmm .. sehr komisch ...


Aber mit dem Borens werd ich nicht warm, egal ob mit oder ohne Salvatore.

Schade eigentlich...

Boris


----------



## sibby08 (18. Juli 2006)

Also ich war heute Vormittag da und muss sagen da war gähnende leere. Es sind sicherlich keine Hammerteile mehr da, aber ein paar nette Sachen schon wie z.B. Diverse Lenker von Race Face, Syntace, diverse Camelbags, Schuhe Trikots, Reifen. Topeak Werkzeuge und und und...

Sibby


----------



## Splash (18. Juli 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit dem Borens werd ich nicht warm, egal ob mit oder ohne Salvatore.
> 
> Schade eigentlich...
> 
> Boris



Bei mir das gleiche, obwohl der direkt um die Ecke ist. Dieser Jens der da arbeitet ist an sich auch sehr freundlich, aber mit dem Borens selber kam ich irgendwie ned klar. Fahre deshalb jetzt nach Siegburg zu Bike&Run oder eben zu H&S nach Bonn, je nachdem was ich haben will ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (8. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute,

hab gehört das Salvatore Gambino, angeblich ab nächstes Jahr so Januar/Februar, wieder ein Ladenlokal in Bad Honnef eröffnet.

Bin mal gespannt ob es stimmt, aber die Quelle war recht glaubhaft. 

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## Splash (8. Dezember 2006)

Na dann hoffentlich nicht wieder in so bescheidener Lage. Bin dann ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## sessionrider (8. Dezember 2006)

Klingt gut!

Salvatore verkauft nicht nur sondern versteht auch was von Bikes! Eine rare Spezies! Wenn er einen Laden aufmacht bin ich wieder Stammkunde! Der Borens selbst ist aber auch immer sehr bemüht.


----------



## Andybiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Also ich finds auch doof das der zu gemacht hat. Ich hol die Teile bei meinem Trainer der bestellt die bei H&S das klappt immer Super.
Beim Borens war ich nit mehr, weil die Schaltung nach der Inspektion immer nur Kurze Zeit Funktioniert hat und ich die dann wieder selber einstellen musste.


----------



## Red Devil (8. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Na dann hoffentlich nicht wieder in so bescheidener Lage. Bin dann ja mal gespannt ...


Hey Micha,

Angeblich in der Luisenstraße und das wäre grundsätzlich nicht schlecht von der Lage. 
Naja man wird sehen... ...

Gruß Boris


----------



## zorro3242 (8. Dezember 2006)

Es muss aber dennoch eine Verbindung zu Borens geben, da Salvatore dort des öfteren in der Werkstatt mitarbeitet. 

Aber hier unten im Tal fehlt einfach solch ein Geschäft. Von daher würde ich eine Neueröffnung nur begrüßen.

Gruß
zorro3242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (9. Dezember 2006)

Finde ich ja wirklich klasse das hier nach Salvatores Pleite (Fahrrad Galerie) immer noch genügend emotionale Sympathien bestehen. Wenn man aber wie ich durch seine Insolvenz mal eben 200,- Euro bei einer Online-Bestellung in den Sand gesetzt und nicht mal ein persönliches Wort oder Email als Info bekommen hat, dann steigt bei mir etwas der Puls wenn ich höre das der Herr Gambino demnächst wieder ein Geschäft eröffnet. 
Ist eigentlich noch jemand in ähnlicher Art und Weise beschissen worden... und wie wurde gegebenfalls reagiert..?? 

Gruß tommi


----------



## Krampe (9. Dezember 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab gehört das Salvatore Gambino, angeblich ab nächstes Jahr so Januar/Februar, wieder ein Ladenlokal in Bad Honnef eröffnet.
> 
> ...



Na dann Prost


----------



## Cycle-Dealer (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hier Salvatore. Es stimmt ab Januar, gänzlich neuer Start in der Bahnhostr. 16 A (Eingang Luisenstr.) direkt neben dem großen Parkplatz. Ich hoffe das euch, wenn Ihr mit dem Auto kommt, die Parkgebühren nicht abschrecken.

*Also es sieht jetzt so aus : Wir werden definitiv im Januar starten. *
-Absolut neue Zielsetzung : Der absolute SERVICE.
-Keine so große Halle mehr, aber trotzdem die gewohnten Preise.
-Unser Hauptaugenmerk (blödes Wort) wird in Zukunft die Werkstatt sein.
-Internet-Shop? Auf jeden Fall. Die Logistik ist ja da, und Teile bestellen und ausliefern können wir. 
Wir (meine Lebensgefährtin Susanne und meine Wenigkeit) würden uns riesig freuen euch demnächst bei uns zu sehen.
Also, erstmal frohe Weihnachten und bis bald.
Ach ja : der neue Name
DR. CYCLE & Mrs. BIKE


----------



## Spooky (15. Dezember 2006)

Welcome Back Salvatore  

Und mehr Erfolg als beim letzten Mal  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Salvatore,

na dann noch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch. Poste doch mal hier, wann Eröffnung des neuen Ladens ist (ich bin immer noch geknickt, dass ich keine Eilnadung zum Schlussverkauf des letzten Ladens bekommen hatte ). Und was für Marken nimmst Du dann jetzt ins Programm?

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Dezember 2006)

Cycle-Dealer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier Salvatore. ..............
> Ach ja : der neue Name
> DR. CYCLE & Mrs. BIKE



Ja, auch von mir ein "Welcome back, Herr Doktor Cycle". Ich war immer sehr zufrieden und komme gerne wieder.

Ralf


----------



## Cycle-Dealer (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
der neue Laden ist ab heute geöffnet.
*Dr. Cycle & Mrs. Bike
Bahnhofstr. 16 A (Zugang Luisenstr.)
Bad Honnef*

Wir freuen uns euch bald zu sehen


----------



## Red Devil (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Salvatore,

na dann bis die Tage und alles gute zum neuen Laden.

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## KingCAZAL (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Salvatore,

auch wenn ich zugegeben vorher noch nie in Deinem laden war so wünsche ich Dir trotzdem alles Gute für den Neuanfang. Service ist heutzutage sehr sehr sehr wichtig. Gut, dass Dein Hauptaugenmerk (wirklich ein Kackwort ) hierdrauf gelenkt ist.

Den Namen des Ladens finde ich im Übrigen GENIAL!!!!!  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2007)

Cycle-Dealer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der neue Laden ist ab heute geöffnet.
> *Dr. Cycle & Mrs. Bike
> Bahnhofstr. 16 A (Zugang Luisenstr.)
> ...



Hallo,
kannst Du uns die öffnungszeiten auch verraten?
Gruss
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Januar 2007)

Ja, Oeffnungszeiten waeren schon echt mal Klasse 
Aber vielmehr wuerden mich auch die Marken interessieren 
Auch nochmal viel Glueck von mir


----------



## Cycle-Dealer (2. Februar 2007)

Mo-Fr 9:30-19:00
Sa     9:30-14:00


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. Februar 2007)

Juhu, Gott sei Dank! Musste jetzt ab und zu zum Borens gehen und der Borens ist mir einfach unsympatisch! Der alte Zimmermann, nene ^^. Also werde dann nächsten Monat mal bei euch vorbeischauen! Der Name ist echt geil!


----------

